# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  [APEX] - cration d'un page avec plusieurs tableaux

## breizh76

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'installer APEX et je souhaiterai crer une page avec 3 tableaux. (Jusque l, pas de soucis!!). Mais je voudrai que le contenu de 2 de ces tableaux dpende de la ligne slectionne dans le 3e tableaux. 

Si cela n'est pas possible, je voudrais que le contenu de 2 de ces tableaux  dpende du contenu dans un item select ...

C'est possible !! mais comment faire ...

Merci

----------

